# دور الزجاج في تحديد سبب وسلوك الحريق



## عاطف غالب عباسي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*السادة أعضاء المنتدى*
*يفيد هذا البحث في التحقيقات الجنائية المتعلقة بالحرائق، خصوصاً المعنيين في أقسام التحقيقات الشرطية (الجنائية)، والدفاع المدني، وكذلك لجان السلامة العامة.*
*يمكن تحميل هذا البحث مجاناً بالذهاب للرابط التالي:*
*http://www.4shared.com/document/Yz43Uu6-/___.html*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً...


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## adel63 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## safety113 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## korba (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا أخي على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي عاطف على الملف الهام


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (18 فبراير 2012)

thanks a lot my friend


----------



## mohamedmashaly (19 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله بك
الف شكر*​


----------



## agharieb (26 فبراير 2012)

شكراً لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## assedjafar2007 (3 مارس 2012)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خير*​


----------

